# picaxe how to interface with mdfly mp3 audio board



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

I have seen alot of people use these boards, and I have a feeling alot of people are afraid to use this type of thing because they are not sure if they understand how it "works" So I am giving a quick how to format the sd cards for use with this board and how to "interface" with this board

I know I spent a couple hours digging through forums and threads trying to understand how to use this board, and I am going to try to compile it all in one place to make it easier for people

Formatting the SD card (make sure you save it as MP3)


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

How to use a computer power supply to supply voltage for picaxe or other projects needing dc power


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Interfacing with the mdfly board


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

good stuff thanks for posting


----------

